# Lighting for my future big tank



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi,

I am currently thinking about building a new tank, as my second attempt with planted tanks. I want a big tank, given that I now have the space for it and want to build it with dimensions (250x60x60 in cms or 98"x23"x23" aprox.).

I am thinking about lighing it with 12 48" T8 fluorescent tubes overrun at 2x, fitting 6 tubes at one side of the top cover, and the other 6 ones at the other side, it would look something like this:

| ============= ============= |
| ============= ============= |
| ============= ============= |
| ============= ============= |
| ============= ============= |
| ============= ============= |

Will this be enough light for this tank, for growing most types of plants? or do you think I should use a different lighting design?

Thanks for your help,

Sebastian.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It should be more than enough light, but I wonder if it's the most economical way to go about putting that much light over the tank. Overdriving T8s causes them to need replacing every 8 months or so. Have you considered using 3 or 4 HO 48" T5 bulbs on either half instead? I think that would still be pleny of light and much more bank friendly.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I also agree tha tis enough light. Works out to ~2.5wpg which is plenty for a big tank. I do agree that it may be cheaper to go a differnt route. Since you are already planning on a DIY, I would go with T5 HO or a combination of 150watt MH and regular flourescent. You can DIY both pretty cheap. A ballast 2x 3' T5HO is $15 so 6 tubes = 3 ballasts or $45 shipped. You can find good, Advace Centium ballasts from an ebay seller. If you look through the old APD posts from a from the last few months you'll find a post by Scott Heiber as an FYI for the ballasts and seller. I have bought from him and am very happy. Descent bulbs are 10-20 each ( a little more than regular flourescent but they last longer). I was very hapyy with the GE Starcoats that are about $10 each from www.reefgeeks.com So, now your talking about ~$105-125. By the good Tek or IceCap reflectors, individual parabolic reflectors, about $20 each if memory serves so now your at about $200 for a really good light setup.

You can also DIY a 150watt MH for ~$100 each. Craig Travin has a recent post in the DIY forum here about that. 3 MH would be enough to grow any plant and you could use 4 regular T18 or T12 to extend the viewing time. This may not be cheaper though.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Of course, I see your in Columbia so I don't know what you can get there, or what buisness ship there. Sorry. Your ODNO T8 idea will provide plenty of light, especially if you use good, Miro reflectors.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The T8 overdriven will be enough light for plants. It will give you moderate/fast growth of most plants. Also, Tek t5HO are another great alternative for a tank that size.

-John N.


----------



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your answers.

I will check for T5 HO's availability and price here. That sounds like the best alternative.


----------

